

Show HN: An iOS game for kids (and only for kids) - pdenya
http://nextmarvel.net/blog/2012/05/a-match-game-for-my-kids/

======
ctdonath
Finally, someone realizing that kids' apps _MUST_ have no ads and no way to
exit (home button aside). My kids like several apps (Talking Cat & Angry Birds
in particular) but keep handing it back to me to fix because a stray tap sent
'em to the App Store or some web page.

------
gergles
I think that creating some sort of "collective marketing" term or group maybe
for kids programs that are like this would help reach an underserved market --
someone vetting iOS software and certifying that it is "Kid Friendly" (no ads,
no IAPs, no way to exit other than home button, state clearly saved, etc.)
would help parents quite a bit. You could charge developers to be listed in a
directory (or do it as a public service) and sort of further curate the App
Store, as a lot of the kids stuff in it is frankly exploitative and also
frankly, not fun.

~~~
michelb
I think <http://momswithapps.com/> comes quite close. A curated list of apps
specifically for kids. It also doubles as a marketing vehicle for app
developers.

